# Timely Advise Please



## Sam.MNL (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Was checking around in websites and found this forum to be effictive with lot of good inputs from people. 

Would kindly request anyone who can help me with my query. 

I have an offer from one of the Airlines in UAE after 9 months of process,it is not in operations though. I will be working in AUH Base. 

Offer 
Basic : 7500 AED monthly 
Housing : 6500 AED monthly 
Allowances : 1000 AED monthly 
Total : 15000 AED 

Is it wise to accept this offer and live, i am optimistic about the company and really wanted to be part of team however i do not want to take this and worry further that i am not able to manage by routine daily life and savings. 

My Office will be in between Madsar and Khalifa City A. 
I have checked Bayut and Abudizzle etc. 
However wanted to confirm if i can rent a house with this amount and save some. 
Can i save 5000 AED a month with my salary after all my expenses, 
i am looking for a simple life. 1 Bed room Apt, small Car after a year and weekends for shopping or malls etc, (not expensive ones though)

Currently i am in Philippines and draw almost 10000 AED monthly with one ticket yearly. and 30 days home leave. 


Would greately appreciate any inputs. 

Thanks...


----------

